# Shocks and struts for my 95 SE-R



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm not to happy with the quality of my ride.The car still has all original suspension parts.So my guess whould be to change the struts and shocks...I was wondering though as to what ones to get....You have to understand I live on a pizza boy salary here.So I need to get at least half the quality but for a third the price!! I def dont want to have a shty suspension cause I like to drift,take on ramps at like 60..Ya know the fun stuff we can do with these cars...I dont need any dropin action either..I like the way it rides...OK..Maybe alittle in the front but.....


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Get KYB AGXs, and use the rest of your money to do a track event. Save the high speed stuff for the track. There's no need in hurting someone else, or yourself.


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

*I'm no newbie*

I've been doing this sht since I was a kid..Hell I'm only 20..But I'm always safe about it...Prob is there are no tracks around here..So it leaves me to pullin sick ass sht off where ever I can...I had my baby sideways at 57mph up a ramp..(That I didnt do on purpose)..Cars dont scare me..I just feel and listen to the car..Havent hit anything yet...

eric96ser-You got 3 SE-R's..Havent you pushed em alittle?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, I don't push them on the street. You never know when you can loose control of the car, and hit someone. That's good that you haven't hit any thing *YET*. *YET* being the key word.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Re: I'm no newbie*



Ickys SE-R said:


> *...Cars dont scare me..I just feel and listen to the car..Havent hit anything yet...
> 
> *


Go to an autocross at least...at least to get intimidated just a little(I'm sure you will). Today I spun mine for the first time. Luckily I only hit cones, and not a guardrail. Anyways...not being scared of cars is a dangerous mentality to have since you're likely to get in trouble when you think you have the most control.


----------

